# 5HTP/Complex B/Vit C/Zinc/Folic acid



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Started this only 2 days ago and feeling better not 100%. Also trying to say to myself 'stop over analising everything I see' Anyone else had sucess with this combo?


----------



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

How is it working so far?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

The 5HTP makes me feel very tired. So I have stopped taking it. I thinkink you are really suppposed to take it in the evening. The most importnat thing is to stop thinking that you constantly have a problem, because that makes things worse. I am feeling so much better than I was by thinking its just my thoughts that keep me in this fame of mind nothing more. Read 'Stop thinking and Start living ' by Richard Carlson. Best book I have ever read. If have absolutely nothing to lose by geting it. This has given me the greatest help. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## stickdude (Aug 13, 2004)

so your thinking about things stepped down a notch since reading the book?


----------

